# 197 in Open...Yay Quiz!



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Way to go Quiz and Steff...can I send you Jack he be perfect to run along Quiz


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Whoo-hoooo!! Way to go Quiz


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Congrats! I have always admired the work you do with Quiz and his happy attitude--we like attitude over precision by far!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

yay Quiz!! yay Steph!!! What a great team!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Go, Quiz! You two are an inspiring team. What a grand, splendid firecracker is Mr. Quiz.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Congrats on the great run! Now do I have to come kick your butt to get you into utility?


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Great job! And the event sounds like fun (or is it a lot of conflict between groups?!!)


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Nice job!! Can't wait to see the video.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Congrats on a great weekend!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Great job Steph....it is an honor to get called back for the second rounnd and what an awesome score!


----------



## KellyH (Sep 5, 2010)

Quiz! You are the man!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

Awesome! Congrats on a great weekend. ATTITUDE rules!


----------

